# Goodbye Dylan



## micky0 (Jul 25, 2012)

Sadly after a year of happy times with my beautiful Dylan, he passed away last night peacefully . He wil never be forgotten and sadly missed. Thank you for a wonderful year little guy. Dylan 2011-2013


----------



## Veeny (May 30, 2013)

Rip Dylan.


----------



## micky0 (Jul 25, 2012)

thank you


----------



## Catty (Jan 7, 2007)

Sorry for your loss, RIP Dylan


----------



## micky0 (Jul 25, 2012)

Catty said:


> Sorry for your loss, RIP Dylan


Thank you


----------

